# Medical Department U.S.N - Info needed!



## BeachComber (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello all! I found this bottle a few days ago while on a dive. It is embossed with "Medical Department U.S.N" and has "500cc" embossed on the rear side of the bottle. It is a rather large bottle at about 10 or 11 inches high. I am assuming that the U.S.N stands for United States Navy. Could anyone else help shed some info on this bottle? What date range is it from? Are there other sizes of this kind of bottle? Is it rare or common? Any info will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## BeachComber (Dec 21, 2011)

Bottom of Bottle


----------



## BeachComber (Dec 21, 2011)

500 cc side.


----------



## epackage (Dec 21, 2011)

They came in different sizes, they are fairly common and seem to date around 1890 to the early 1900's...They can be found on E-Bay for between $10-20


----------



## carobran (Dec 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: BeachComber
> 
> Hello all! I found this bottle a few days ago while on a dive. It is embossed with "Medical Department U.S.N" and has "500cc" embossed on the rear side of the bottle. It is a rather large bottle at about 10 or 11 inches high. I am assuming that the U.S.N stands for United States Navy. Could anyone else help shed some info on this bottle? What date range is it from? Are there other sizes of this kind of bottle? Is it rare or common? Any info will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


 Kind of a plain bottle but for some reason i like it[]


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd agree with epackage's date, maybe a little later (1900-1915).  I've also seen them in amber, which usually sells for more.  I like them, especially the large sizes like yours.


----------



## glass man (Dec 23, 2011)

CAR-DUDE..IF HISTORY IS OUT LAWED ...THEN ONLY OUT LAWS WILL KNOW HISTORY![8D] ..IF ANTIQUE BOTTLES ARE OUT LAWED... THEN ONLY OUT LAWS WILL HAVE ANTIQUE BOTTLES..ON AND ON ETC!

 I am pretty sure if guns were [and they ain't gonna be...that is a old old statement..I started hunting by myself 50 years ago with a 4:10 shot gun ]The police and military would still have guns beside the "out laws"...[]JAMIE


----------



## carobran (Dec 23, 2011)

I dont wanna turn this into a political discussion(you started it so if someone gets mad im blaming you[sm=tongue.gif][])...but i must point out that the police cant be everywhere at once,and even if they were there,half of them wouldnt dare to use their weapons,no,theyd rather let innocent people die so they can arrest the criminal and cart him off to jail to have free food,a free place to live,and play basketball or watch tv all day........thatll show him!!.....the government may not ban guns,but theyll make it as hard as they can to be a gun owner,more taxes on ammunition,bullets that wont shoot after youve kept them for a year or 2...........theyll make it so expensive or so complicated that most people will just give up on the thought[8|].........ok,ive said what id like to say,lets get a back on subject now[]


----------

